# Fritzbox - Blacklist wird umgangen



## JinuHunter (4. Juni 2018)

Hi Leute,

ich wollte eine Internetseite über Blacklisting an einer Fritzbox 6360 sperren.
Wenn man die Url direkt über das Suchfeld eingibt, kommt die gewünschte Meldung das die Seite gesperrt ist. Öffne ich dann aber eine Suchmaschine und gebe die Seite dort ein, funktioniert der direkte Link so als ob keine Sperrung vorhanden wäre.

Weiß jemand wie man dieses Schlupfloch schließen kann ?

Schon mal im Vorraus danke für die Antworten.

Grüße,
JinuHunter


----------



## teachmeluv (5. Juni 2018)

Ist die URL bei der Suche ggf. unter einer Weiterleitung versteckt oder einer Google Anzeige?


----------



## JinuHunter (5. Juni 2018)

Nein es handelt sich um den direkten Link, Suchmaschine ist ixquick/startpage.
Um Missverständnisse vorzubeugen, es handelt sich nicht um die Proxysuche, wo man Seiten anonym öffnen kann.


----------



## taks (5. Juni 2018)

Was hast du denn genau gesperrt?

```
webseite.de
www.webseite.de
*.webseite.de
```


----------



## JinuHunter (5. Juni 2018)

www. webseite.de
http ... .webseite.de
https ... .webseite.de

Wusste gar nicht das es noch so viele Variablen davon gibt.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (5. Juni 2018)

sofern da nicht ein content delivery network mit diversen servern hintersteckt, sollte man das auch per IP bannen können


----------



## JinuHunter (5. Juni 2018)

Gibt es da eine genaue Schreibweise?

So wie ich das jetzt aus euren vorausgegangenen Posts verstanden hab, kann das * für sämtliche Variablen an der jeweiligen Stelle stehen.

z.B.
192.168.0.*
So hat es bei mir zumindest nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Laudian (5. Juni 2018)

Die FritzBox kann meines Wissens nach auch nicht mit regular Expressions umgehen.


----------



## airXgamer (6. Juni 2018)

Laudian schrieb:


> Die FritzBox kann meines Wissens nach auch nicht mit regular Expressions umgehen.



Da würde ich von ausgehen, sonst wäre das sicher auch bei AVM irgendwo dokumentiert - ist es aber nicht: Hilfe FRITZ!Box 7590 - Liste gesperrter Internetseiten (Blacklist)


----------



## Laudian (6. Juni 2018)

Aber Angaben wie http oder https sollte man sich eigentlich sparen können, wenn man test.de sperrt, wird die Domain für alle Protokolle gesperrt.
Wobei man die Seite dann immer noch direkt über die IP-Adresse aufrufen kann, die müsste man also auch sperren...

Und über Google kommst du wahrscheinlich auf die Seite, weil Google dich direkt dorthin weiterleitet und du die Domain nicht selber über den DNS der FritzBox auflösen musst.
Solche Filter sind immer löchrig wie Schweizer Käse. Für sechsjährige mag das noch funktionieren, aber mit 12 sollte man die dann schon locke rumgehen können.


----------

